# 2009 Routan SEL ideal Tire Pressure



## rkannan333 (Feb 6, 2012)

What is ideal Tire Pressure for 2009 VW Routan SEL?
Front and back tire pressure should be same?
Please clarify this.


----------



## Dr. Stu (Jul 30, 2011)

Check on the inside of the driver door jamb there should be a sticker that will give you the proper tire pressure for the front, rear, and spare tire. And yes iirc front and rear pressures should be the same for that model.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I think the recommended pressure is 36 PSI. I run ours at 41 PSI, getting much better wear at the higher pressure. Many of the guys on chryslerminivan.net do the same.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

58kafer said:


> I think the recommended pressure is 36 PSI. I run ours at 41 PSI, getting much better wear at the higher pressure. Many of the guys on chryslerminivan.net do the same.


Right On!! Better Fuel Economy, too. I've always added 4-5 lbs. to the factory tire pressure on my cars. Most manufacturers select a pressure that is biased toward a softer ride, so be prepared for a slightly firmer ride with the additional air. Also, check them regularly, make sure they are evenly inflated and keep an eye on the wear patterns to catch wheel alignment and other problems early. Tires, like wives, are too important and too expensive to neglect.


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

I do the same.
Agree with all for the reasons stated, and also, lessens the chance of bent rims.


----------

